
Ask HN: Interesting projects not in english? - fyp
There seems to be a lot more github projects that are in chinese or only have chinese commenters in their github issues. For example this react project with 50k stars: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ant-design&#x2F;ant-design&#x2F;issues<p>What are some interesting projects that english developers are unaware of?
======
yorwba
[https://github.com/kon9chunkit/GitHub-Chinese-Top-
Charts/](https://github.com/kon9chunkit/GitHub-Chinese-Top-Charts/)

Most non-Chinese developers are probably unaware of any project on the list.
Whether they're interesting is in the eye of the beholder. Ant Design itself
is not linked, but appears as a dependency of several projects. Another such
dependency is MyBatis, which also seems to be much more popular in Chinese
developer circles than elsewhere.

